# Jede menge  Bilder -Bootstreffen 3



## krauthis7 (26. März 2006)

víel spass 

http://www.julia-krauthausen.de/html/treffen3.html     :m 

gruß rolf -krauthis7


----------



## Luzifer (26. März 2006)

*AW: Jede menge  Bilder -Bootstreffen 3*

Spitze  #6

schöne Fotos man sieht ihr hattet viel spass


----------



## the doctor (26. März 2006)

*AW: Jede menge  Bilder -Bootstreffen 3*

schööööön Rolf!!!!!!!!!!!!!#6
Das Abschlussfoto von uns allen ist ja cool.......man achte auf den 
Mo Jones...!!!!:q:q:q

Habt ihr heute noch was fangen können?


----------



## Lachsy (26. März 2006)

*AW: Jede menge  Bilder -Bootstreffen 3*

klasse bilder Rolf, vorallem dat Klo :q :q :q 

mfg Lachsy


----------



## krauthis7 (26. März 2006)

*AW: Jede menge  Bilder -Bootstreffen 3*

ja hab ich auch schon gesagt  HEHE


----------



## krauthis7 (26. März 2006)

*AW: Jede menge  Bilder -Bootstreffen 3*



			
				Lachsy schrieb:
			
		

> klasse bilder Rolf, vorallem dat Klo :q :q :q
> 
> mfg Lachsy


hy ja das mit dem klo ist schon komisch direkt am eingang vom outdoorhaus wo alle drum rum stehen #d


----------



## krauthis7 (26. März 2006)

*AW: Jede menge  Bilder -Bootstreffen 3*



			
				the doctor schrieb:
			
		

> schööööön Rolf!!!!!!!!!!!!!#6
> Das Abschlussfoto von uns allen ist ja cool.......man achte auf den
> Mo Jones...!!!!:q:q:q
> 
> Habt ihr heute noch was fangen können?


 
na marci ich hatte heute noch 2 zander sonst ging nix #6


----------



## the doctor (26. März 2006)

*AW: Jede menge  Bilder -Bootstreffen 3*



			
				krauthis7 schrieb:
			
		

> na marci ich hatte heute noch 2 zander sonst ging nix #6



mensch....du hast ja auch immerso ein Glück:q#6
Ich hoffe, es kommen noch mehr Fotos zusammen,.....MC Gill hat auch so einiges geknipst:m


----------



## Maashunter (26. März 2006)

*AW: Jede menge  Bilder -Bootstreffen 3*



			
				krauthis7 schrieb:
			
		

> víel spass
> 
> http://www.julia-krauthausen.de/html/treffen3.html :m
> 
> gruß rolf -krauthis7


Tolle Bilder Rolf,bei dem einem Bild sehe ich aus ,als hätte ich schon 2,5 Promile.Gruß Josef


----------



## krauthis7 (26. März 2006)

*AW: Jede menge  Bilder -Bootstreffen 3*

hallo josef ja wer weiss das schon so genau  :q


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. März 2006)

*AW: Jede menge  Bilder -Bootstreffen 3*

Kann ich die Fotos auch fürs einen "Bilderbericht" im Magazin haben (www.Anglerpraxis.de)????


----------



## krauthis7 (26. März 2006)

*AW: Jede menge  Bilder -Bootstreffen 3*



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> Kann ich die Fotos auch fürs einen "Bilderbericht" im Magazin haben (www.Anglerpraxis.de)????


 
ich denke schon ,hab nichts dagegen :m


----------



## krauthis7 (26. März 2006)

*AW: Jede menge  Bilder -Bootstreffen 3*

Ich hätte noch ein paar filme aber weiss nicht wie ich die hierreinbekomme so das sie jeder sehen kann ???


----------



## honeybee (26. März 2006)

*AW: Jede menge  Bilder -Bootstreffen 3*

Hätte mir auch gerne die Bilder angesehen. Aber nur mit ISDN leider aussichtslos (selbst mit Kanalbündelung) 

Schade........:c


----------



## krauthis7 (26. März 2006)

*AW: Jede menge  Bilder -Bootstreffen 3*

hatt jemand einen rat zwecks filme


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. März 2006)

*AW: Jede menge  Bilder -Bootstreffen 3*



> ich denke schon ,hab nichts dagegen


Dannggeeee))


----------



## Mac Gill (26. März 2006)

*AW: Jede menge  Bilder -Bootstreffen 3*

Wo soll ich meine Bilder hinschicken -> zwecks sammeln...


Packst du die mit auf deine Seite, auch an Thomas schicken?
Oder soll ich noch ne Seite aufmachen???


----------



## Thomas9904 (26. März 2006)

*AW: Jede menge  Bilder -Bootstreffen 3*

Ich kann die Bidler rauskopieren.
Wenn die also irgendwo liegen wo ich rankomme, kopier ich mir die, dann braucht Ihr die nicht per Mail schicken.


----------



## krauthis7 (26. März 2006)

*AW: Jede menge  Bilder -Bootstreffen 3*



			
				Mac Gill schrieb:
			
		

> Wo soll ich meine Bilder hinschicken -> zwecks sammeln...
> 
> 
> Packst du die mit auf deine Seite, auch an Thomas schicken?
> Oder soll ich noch ne Seite aufmachen???


 
hy mach doch auch ne seite auf dann kann sich die jeder kopieren #6


----------



## honeybee (26. März 2006)

*AW: Jede menge  Bilder -Bootstreffen 3*



			
				krauthis7 schrieb:
			
		

> hy mach doch auch ne seite auf dann kann sich die jeder kopieren #6



Ja und dann haben nicht DSL Benutzer evtl. auch den Hauch einer Chance ein paar Bilder zu sehen


----------



## krauthis7 (26. März 2006)

*AW: Jede menge  Bilder -Bootstreffen 3*

hy ich hab dsl 6000 bei mir gehts ziemlich schnell ,gehts denn gar nicht bei dir ???


----------



## honeybee (26. März 2006)

*AW: Jede menge  Bilder -Bootstreffen 3*



			
				krauthis7 schrieb:
			
		

> hy ich hab dsl 6000 bei mir gehts ziemlich schnell ,gehts denn gar nicht bei dir ???



Witzig, wenn hier alles Glasfaserkabel verseucht ist. Hab leider nur ne ISDN Flat |evil:


----------



## Fledi (26. März 2006)

*AW: Jede menge  Bilder -Bootstreffen 3*

Hallo zusammen
Nachdem ich von dem Toten auferstanden bin (boah, fehlte mir Schlaf) und die Bilder von Rolf gesehen habe, geht es mir schon wieder besser (tolle Bilder Rolf)
Das Treffen war wieder einmal Spitzenklasse und dürfte kaum noch zu toppen sein.
An dieser Stelle noch mal herzlichen Dank an Frank für die geleistete Arbeit und die große Übersicht während des gesamten Treffens. #r
Mein Dank geht auch an die Sponsoren, ohne deren Mithilfe diese super Verlosung nicht hätte stattfinden können. Ich denke alle können mit den zugelosten und verteilten Preisen unserer Sponsoren mehr als zufrieden sein 
( außer Andy  :q   ).
Aber ich möchte mich bei noch jemanden bedanken, der gar nicht auf dem Treffen war. Und das ist die bessere Hälfte von Josef. Hat die einen geilen Dip hergestellt. Ich hätt` mich in dem Zeug wälzen können (hab` ich aber glücklicherweise nicht).
Ich hoffe, es gibt bald wieder so eine Verabstaltung, dann wäre ich auf jedenf Fall wieder dabei.

Viele Grüße und bis zum nächsten mal

Fledi 
( über meine Fangerfolge sprech ich nicht :c )


----------



## Torsk_SH (26. März 2006)

*AW: Jede menge  Bilder -Bootstreffen 3*

Boah sehr geile Bilder!

Sind auch ein paar echt geile Boote dazwische! 
Besonders dieser Ammi Hammer 

War bestimmt ein klasse Treffen!


Schöne Grüße


Kai


----------



## Mac Gill (26. März 2006)

*AW: Jede menge  Bilder -Bootstreffen 3*

Soo, hier sind meine Bilder zu finden...
Mac Gill's Bilder

War ein spitzen treffen...freue mich schon aufs nächste...


----------



## krauthis7 (26. März 2006)

*AW: Jede menge  Bilder -Bootstreffen 3*

schöne bilder aber klein hast du die noch in groß???


----------



## Albatros (26. März 2006)

*AW: Jede menge  Bilder -Bootstreffen 3*

schöne Fotos, scheint ne Menge Spass gehabt zu haben #6


----------



## Mac Gill (26. März 2006)

*AW: Jede menge  Bilder -Bootstreffen 3*



			
				krauthis7 schrieb:
			
		

> schöne bilder aber klein hast du die noch in groß???



Natürlich ist bei mir alles groß...

Hab aber nur wenig Webspace... daher klein -> kann aber gerne die großen zumailen -> einfache eMail oder PN an mich...


----------



## Heiko112 (26. März 2006)

*AW: Jede menge  Bilder -Bootstreffen 3*

Hab mal einene kleinen Bericht geschrieben mit ein paar Bilder.

Die anderen Bilder lade ich gerade in meine Galerie.

Ich war leider nur am samstag da wäre gerne bis Sonntag geblieben, konnte aber leider nicht.


Danke nochmal an alle die da waren und an alle die das so klasse organisiert haben.

hier gehts zum bericht.
sind auch  3 videos dabei
http://www.borost.de


----------



## Peter70 (26. März 2006)

*AW: Jede menge  Bilder -Bootstreffen 3*

Hallo
haben da auch noch ein paar Bilder von dem geilen Bootstreffen, kann ich jemanden die Bilder schicken zum veröffentlichen? Wollten uns noch für die
tolle Organisation und die tollen Preise bedanken :m . Spätestens bei der Guidingtour werden wir auch mal etwas fangen. Freuen uns schon auf das nächste mal  
Gruss Peter und Moni


----------



## Heiko112 (26. März 2006)

*AW: Jede menge  Bilder -Bootstreffen 3*

so hier sind nun die bilder von mir


http://www.borost.de/cpg142/thumbnails.php?album=5


----------



## krauthi (26. März 2006)

*AW: Jede menge  Bilder -Bootstreffen 3*

Sooooooooo   nachdem ich nun langsam wieder   unter den lebenden bin   möchte ich  auch  noch ein paar kurze worte   dazu schreiben 

 Es  hat wieder   Megaspaß gemacht    mit euch das tolle wochenende  verbringen zu dürfen  dazu meinen Dank an alle die dazu beigetragen haben  das wir so eine  megawochenende hatten 

die wenigen bilder die ich machen konnte   sind  zu sehen bei meinem bruder auf der page  

die berichte und bilder   die ja schon   zu sehen sind    sind klasse gemacht und toll geschrieben    deshab erspare ich mir   weitere worte   da ja schon alles bestens wiedergegeben  wurde 

mein besonderen dank  gilt   unserem  freund Marco H (Guidingmaster)  der uns  vorbildlich unterstützt hat#6 #6 #6 

Die  firmen die uns  super toll    mit sachpreisen unterstützt haben      noch ein  dickes DANKE   #r 

ich hoffe es  hat   euch allen  gefallen   und ich freue mich    jetzt schon drauf  euch am wasser wieder zu sehen  #h 



Gruß Krauthi


----------



## Peope113 (26. März 2006)

*AW: Jede menge  Bilder -Bootstreffen 3*

Guten Tag erst mal an alle.

War echt ein tolles Treffen und sind auch sehr schöne Fotos dabei.

Leider konnte wir bei der Verlosung nicht mehr mit machen, da wir ja auch noch einen langen Rückweg hatten und seit ca 3.30 wach waren und somit |gaehn:
aber volle pulle

Aber vielleicht klappt es ja das nächste mal

mfg
peope


----------



## Heiko112 (26. März 2006)

*AW: Jede menge  Bilder -Bootstreffen 3*

Ich habe schon auf der rückfahrt auf peope`s Beifahrersitz geschlummert.:m

War ein schöner aber echt schwerer tag.


----------



## krauthis7 (27. März 2006)

*AW: Jede menge  Bilder -Bootstreffen 3*

SSSooooooo 
jetzt nochmals neu mit *Video s *

viel spass
http://www.krauthis7.de/html/treffen_0.html

http://www.krauthis7.de/html/bootstreffen3_videos.html


----------



## Hanselle 007 (27. März 2006)

*AW: Jede menge  Bilder -Bootstreffen 3*

:c Ich sehe nur ein Weißes Bild:c 
                      |kopfkrat 





Gruss Mr.Twister


----------



## krauthis7 (27. März 2006)

*AW: Jede menge  Bilder -Bootstreffen 3*

na gehts jetzt 

viel spass
http://www.krauthis7.de/html/treffen_0.html

http://www.krauthis7.de/html/bootstreffen3_videos.html


----------



## gpsjunkie (27. März 2006)

*AW: Jede menge  Bilder -Bootstreffen 3*

Na ich habe jetzt Ton aber kein Bild.


----------



## Paragon (28. März 2006)

*AW: Jede menge  Bilder -Bootstreffen 3*

Auch von mir noch einige Fotos und ein kleiner Bericht:

Nachdem ich in den Tagen zuvor keinen Wetterbericht in Funk und Fernsehen verpasst habe, hatte ich am Freitag bereits Gewissheit: Tiefdruck und eine im Vergleich zu den vorherigen Tagen deutliche Wetteränderung in Richtung warme Temperaturen gespickt mit gutem Wind und Schauern sollte es geben. Nicht gerade ideale Bedingungen für Meister Glasauge und- bis auf die etwas angenehmer werdenden Temperaturen auch für Angler…
In aller Herrgottsfrühe wartete mein Bootspartner und Angelpunk Jörn vor der Grenze- im Regen. Weiter ging es zu Marco, um die Boote auf den Haken zu nehmen und von dort aus zum Morgenkaffee und hoffentlich endlich aufs Wasser. 
Als wir uns dann endlich als eines der ersten Boote auf dem Wasser befanden wurde nicht lange gefackelt, sondern sofort losgelegt. Das war gut so, denn wir konnten kurz darauf den ersten Zander und einen Barsch verhaften. Ein weiterer Fisch stieg mir nach einigen Metern leider aus..




Der erste Zander des Tages für uns- nicht gerade ein dicker, aber immerhin…




DISCO! Dieser Barsch wollte es bunt…


Was Fische und auch Bisse anging, von denen wir leider zahlreiche nicht verwerten konnten, zeichnete sich ein klarer Trend ab: Die Fische wollten es heute knallig und bunt. Bei jedem Zupfer an Jörns Rute bekam ich auf meine Frage nach der Köderfarbe daher immer die gleiche Antwort: „DISCO!“

Nach kurzer Zeit war dann jedoch offenbar das Bier da unten in der Disco alle und die Fische kümmerten sich worum auch immer man sich nach einem Discobesuch kümmern mag- jedenfalls nicht um unsere Köder.

Nun hieß es das übliche Programm durchziehen, wenn man nichts fängt: Sämtliche Tiefen abfischen und systematisch die Köderboxen durchprobieren. Abgesehen von einigen kleinen Barschkindern, die mit uns Schabernack trieben, konnten wir jedoch nichts Weiteres verbuchen, was erwähnenswert wäre…

Dann wurden wir auf eine tumultartige Ansammlung von Booten aufmerksam- wurde dort gut gefangen??? Ruten rein, Aussenborder an und mit Vollgas zum vermeintlichen Hotspot. Fehlarm- da war ja noch was anderes angesagt- das Ausangeln des Hauptpreises: Eine geführte Vertikaltour mit Guidingmaster Marco!

Mitmachen können wir ja war Jörns Kommentar und so ging es dann konzentriert wieder an die Arbeit. Nach einer Zeit, die uns endlos vorkam, hatten mehr als 30 Angler noch immer keinen Zander. Das können wir auch- wenn die keinen Bock haben, haben wir halt auch keinen! Also wurde erstmal ne schöne Pausendrift eingelegt- quer über den ganzen Teich, mit Kaffee, Stullen und Zeit sich endlich mal kennen zu lernen…
Nachdem wir dann am anderen Ende des Gewässers angekommen waren, ging es wieder zurück zu den anderen. Offenbar wurde immer noch verbissen um den Hauptpreis gekämpft! Auf der Fahrt diskutierten wir mögliche Strategien und kamen zu dem Entschluss, dass wir alles durchprobiert hatten, jede Farbe, jede Größe, viel oder wenig Aktion usw. Etwas völlig Neues musste her. „ Wenn die Fische so denken wie ich“ sagte Jörn, „dann würde ich mich jetzt schön in den Windschatten direkt ans Ufer legen und die Sonne genießen“ die sich mittlerweile Zeigte. Hää? Na gut, warum sollen Fische nicht auch mal wie Menschen denken und schließlich wollten wir ja irgendwas anders machen, als all die anderen Boote, die nichts fingen. Bei 2 Meter Wassertiefe wurde dann gestoppt und die Sonnenbrillen aufgesetzt. Jörne meinte nur „Disco“ und zuppelte einen knallbunten Shad unterm Boot lang!?! Mir war es für Disco hier doch etwas zu flach und ich setzte auf konservative Farben. Sch…ß aufs Vertikalangeln dachte ich mir als leidenschaftlicher Spinnfischer, der ich bin, noch und pfefferte den Shad rückwärts über Kopf raus. „Disco!“ kam es wieder von Jörn als es plötzlich in der Rute rummste noch bevor der Shad am Boden war! Yeah endlich braucht man sich mal um den Druckausgleich keine Sorgen machen und konnte den Fisch im Drill hart ran nehmen. „Alter Disco!, Dat ist nen fetter Barsch“, gröhlte Jörn, der den Fisch von seinem „Hochsitz“ vorne am Bug als erster sehen konnte. Und tatsächlich, eine Stramme Lady voll mit Laich hatte den Shad genommen. Schonend wurde sie nach dem Beweisfoto zurückgesetzt. 


Dicke Barschlady!

Es ging weiter, Jörn setzt immer noch auf Disco, aber jetzt auch horizontal. Wenige würfe später stieg die nächste Barschoma bei mir ein. „Barschalarm“ rief es von Marcos Boot, das in Rufweite an einer Kante fischte. Alle guten Dinge sind drei und so folgte prompt die dritte Barschlady. Manchmal lohnt es sich halt ganz neue Wege zu gehen…. 



Die dritte Barschoma!

Ein Zander wurde immer noch nicht gefangen und irgendwann wurde dann beschlossen, das Wettangeln abzubrechen.
Jörn und ich probierten noch weitere neue Wege- Schleppen zum Beispiel im Flachwasser am Ufer, doch außer einigen Ästen und kapitalen Muscheln gab es nichts mehr.

Abends in unserem Quartier ging es dann mit der Verlosung der tollen Preise weiter. An dieser Stelle auch von mir nochmals ein herzliches Dankeschöne für das Engagement der Sponsoren!

Jörn entschloss sich schon früh im Hotel „Astra“ zu übernachten und checkte in seinem Opel Kombi gleichen Typs ein. Der Abend wurde lang, für flüssige und auch feste Verpflegung war reichlich gesorgt und für viele Gespräche und Fachsimpeleien sowieso!

Die wenigen Stunden Schlaf, zum Teil im freien, sah man den Teilnehmern dann am nächsten Morgen an, das eine oder andere Bier natürlich auch ;-)

Viel schlimmer war jedoch das Wetter: Noch mehr Wind und Regen, Regen, Regen.
So fuhren nach dem Frühstück nur wenige Boote raus. Wir waren jedoch trotz der Müdigkeit und des schlechten Wetters total heiß. Schließlich hatte ich Jörn versprochen, daß er heute auch noch eine dicke Barschlady fängt!

So entschlossen wir uns dann es wenigstens zu versuchen- mehr als nass werden konnte man ja nicht. Kaum waren wir draussen, klarte es auf und das Wetter wurde sogar sonniger, als am Vortag! Zander gab es jedoch keine, auch nicht auf „Disco“ und die Anstrengungen der letzten Nacht taten ihr Übriges zu unserer Motivation. Also musste wieder was anderes her- und zwar Barsche. Im Windschatten bei herrlichem Sonnenschein machten wir es uns dann gemütlich und fischten im Flachwasser. „Disco“ schrie es plötzlich und Jörn hatte endlich seine Versprochene Barschlady am Haken. Sie sollte die einzige bleiben an diesem Tag.

Lass uns erstmal eine besinnliche Pausdrift einlegen schlug Jörn vor und da ich bis dahin nicht mal einen Zupfer verbuchen konnte, hatte ich dagegen nun wirklich nichts einzuwenden. Nach Stulle und Kaffe, war Jörn dann so gestärkt und motiviert, dass er der Meinung war, dass es heute nur im Flachen mit Doppelschwanztwistern gehen würde. Wenn er meint?! So fand ich mich dann auf einem Boot, an einer Stelle, auf die ich vom Ufer auch hätte Pinkeln können und Jörn pfefferte fleißig seinen Superdoppelschwanztwister raus. Ich genoss mein Sonnenbad und hatte vom Vortag offenbar nichts gelernt, denn dieses Mal war ich es, der direkt unterm Boot zuppelte. „DISCO“ brüllte Jörn und hatte offenbar einen guten Fisch im Drill. War das etwa doch ein Zander??? Die Spannung stieg und zum Vorschein kam ein schöner Hecht! Wer hätte das gedacht…..



Jörns Hecht, der einem Superdoppelschwanztwister nicht widerstehen konnte

Die Raubfischpalette war damit für dieses Wochenende also mehr als bunt. Wir versuchten es zwar noch auf Aal, Rapfen und Wels, aber die fanden die Idee offenbar nicht so gut. ;-)

Irgendwann siegten dann doch die Müdigkeit und der Wunsch, nach einer Couch und einem Fernseher und so packten wir unsere Sachen.

Wir lieferten das Boot bei Marco ab, der uns wie immer freudig erwartete und sich sogar beim Frisör extra hübsch für uns gemacht hatteJ An dieser Stelle möchten wir dir nochmals danken Marco, dass Du uns dieses schöne Wochenende ermöglicht hast!!

Dank gilt auch dem Organisator Frank für seinen beispiellosen Einsatz, dieses tolle Wochenende für uns alle erst überhaupt möglich zu machen. 

Auf der Fähre bei Kesselt genossen wir dann nochmals kurz das schöne Wetter und ich sagte zu Jörn, dass wir beim Zoll an der Grenze mit unseren „ausländischen“ Kennzeichen garantiert rausgeholt werden. Jörn lachte und meinte, es wäre doch mal cool denen unsere ganzen bunten Shads zu zeigen, vor allem die in der Farbe Disco. Versprechen hält man bekanntlich, egal ob es der Fang einer großen Barschlady ist oder halt eine ordentliche deutsche Grenzkontrolle! An dem kleinen Grenzübergang, den wir benutzten, sah ich dann schon hinter den Bäumen getarnt eines dieser grün silbernen Autos, das sofort mit Vollgas die Verfolgung aufnahm. Die zwei Herren rieben sich schon die Hände, habe ich doch ein für diese Gegend sehr ungewöhnliches Kennzeichen. Zuerst wurden Führerschein und Fahrzeugschein rübergereicht, den Perso habe ich mir für die Poente aufgespart. Als ich dem Beamten diesen dann reichte, verschwand auf einmal dieses Glänzen in den Augen, wenn man meint, einen dicken Fisch gefangen zu haben: „OOOOCH manno son Scheiss“, tönte es, „ hätten Sie nicht gleich sagen könne, dass Sie von hier sind?!!“ 

„Was ist denn das da????“ meinte der andere auf meine Köderkisten zeigend. „Das?- das ist Disco, kennen Sie das nicht? damit fängt man Fische!“


Paragon


----------



## Paragon (28. März 2006)

*AW: Jede menge  Bilder -Bootstreffen 3*

Leider kann man ja immer nur 5 Bilder je Antwort einfügen (wäre wirklich mal verbesserungswürdig). Hier also noch das Beweisfoto von Jörns Barschoma!


----------



## Fledi (28. März 2006)

*AW: Jede menge  Bilder -Bootstreffen 3*

Hi Paragon.

super Bericht. War toll zu lesen.

Viele Grüße
Fledi


----------

